# Pokemon TGC Gameboy Color Game



## CrossHair9019 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who remembers this game? I just downloaded it for my emulator and I definitely think they should either remake it or make another one for the 3DS!


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 31, 2013)

I was always surprised (and a teeny bit disappointed), that they never released follow-up games.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 31, 2013)

The AI was terrible. I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## CrossHair9019 (Mar 31, 2013)

Imagine the possibilities now a days though. You could trade cards and battle online. They could hold tournaments with rare cards as the prize. I think that this would be awesome.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2013)

I actually had that at one point. Didn't think much of it, though.

Also, I think they did release a sequel to it on the GBC, but somehow never left Japan.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 27, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> The AI was terrible. I didn't enjoy it.



Card game AI for the GBC was particularly bad....


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

I had it. I enjoyed it but I never did make it far in the game.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2013)

I remember having it, no idea where it is now, the Yu-Gi-Oh card games crush it.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I was always surprised (and a teeny bit disappointed), that they never released follow-up games.



They released a sequel in Japan, it was later fan translated. Fairly easy to find online.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Card game AI for the GBC was particularly bad....



Aye, I remember Yu-Gi-Oh! games. The AI ALWAYS new what my face down cards were.


----------

